# interesting information



## desert_dispatch (Nov 6, 2007)

I have done considerable amount of homework and on line research concerning ammunition, penetration VS. expansion and FMJ'S VS. HP and so forth. In my on line work I came across some interesting information that I wish to share. If you are a seasoned pro this may be nothing new. But if you are a newbie like myself you may find this interesting. Please enjoy.

follow the link

http://www.firearmstactical.com/pdf/fbi-hwfe.pdf


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good read there Mr Desert Dispatch. Lot of good info for people who don't know what really happens in a shoot out. I have read a lot of it in other articles but this one kind of tells it all.


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

WOW. Good read. It sure makes a good case for explaining all the _"myths_" we've been taught as "_the gospel_" of small caliber vs. large caliber or "_stopping power_".:smt066


----------



## ki4dmh (Sep 11, 2007)

Def. a good read. Thanks for the info.
Scott


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Great read. I enjoy "no sh__" verbage, and unbiased reporting.

So....

If it penetrates 12+" of ballistic "jello", it's "sufficient".

After that, its:
1) Ability to hit a vital area, 
2) Caliber, and finally
3) Expansion of the selected bullet at the gun's velocity capability.

Side note... Over-penetration is nearly irrelevent.

Too bad it's hard to conceal at Desert Eagle .50AE...

So, in reality:
I'll trust my 3" 9mm w/ 115gr Hydrashocks.
I'll choose my .45 ACP w/ 230gr JHPs when I can.
If I'm excpecting trouble, I'll stuff the 45 in my waistband, the 9mm in my pocket, and put the 18" 870 Pump 12 Guage in my hands...

Nothing changed...

Jeff


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

*Very interesting*

Interesting stuff.

So is the conclusion that in terms of penetration alone, a 9mm FMJ is just as good as the same grain in JHP? Maybe even better, because it won't slow down quite as fast?


----------



## desert_dispatch (Nov 6, 2007)

*You welcome*

Gentleman,
You are welcome. Glad you liked.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

RightTurnClyde said:


> Interesting stuff.
> 
> So is the conclusion that in terms of penetration alone, a 9mm FMJ is just as good as the same grain in JHP? Maybe even better, because it won't slow down quite as fast?


9mm FMJ has _too much_ penetration, and will usually perforate a human target, leading to greater danger "downrange." Also, 9mm FMJ does not cause a permanent cavity as large as that produced by a modern JHP that expands. (It cannot possibly do so since it doesn't expand.)

Keep in mind that this text was written quite a number of years ago (1989) and that newer and better JHPs have since been designed. Back then, the hot 9mm JHPs were things like Federal 9BP (a plain-vanilla 115 gr JHP) and Winchester Silvertip (a plain-vanilla 115 gr JHP with a cool-guy color). It was the latter that failed to penetrate deeply enough to take out Platt in the FBI/Miami shootout, which gave rise to the FBI ammo study.

Modern premium JHPs like Gold Dot, Golden Saber, SXT, etc., are designed to penetrate to the FBI-spec depth and also expand in a controlled fashion on the way, thus damaging more tissue.


----------

